# Robot Manipulator Control: Theory and Practice



## ديدين (28 أغسطس 2010)

*Robot Manipulator Control: Theory and Practice *
Publisher: CRC Press | ISBN: 0824740726 | edition 2003 | PDF | 614 pages | 14,2 mb

Discloses the elements of control theory and robot dynamics. Surveys computed-torque control, robust control of robotic manipulators, adaptive control of robotic manipulators, neural network control of robots, force control, and advanced control techniques. Includes information on designing and operating robotic platforms in discussing robot control implementation. 


التحميل من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------

